# Every Rose Has It's Thorn (Poison) tutorial



## dale (Oct 9, 2016)




----------



## bigboki (Apr 16, 2015)

Wonderful tutorial as always Dale,
thank you so much for sharing!


----------



## dale (Oct 9, 2016)

bigboki said:


> Wonderful tutorial as always Dale,
> thank you so much for sharing!


thank you for the kind feedback and sharing your time to check this out!


----------

